# Video Card overheating? Monitor suddenly turns off while playing games



## spacescarlet (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi there! 

This is my first post on this forum. I'm not really knowledgeable with computer hardware and their complex workarounds aside from basic troubleshooting and a bit of basic knowledge on how parts work so please bear with me. 

I have a desktop computer which has *Sapphire HD 6570 2GB DDR3* and *AMD Athlon II* processor. I've been using it for years and it worked just fine, even while playing online games. It even worked fine with just the normal small-sized fan that the graphics card and the processor have. (_processor already been re-pasted with thermal paste and new cooler master processor fan earlier this year...only the vcard has its default fan)_

Earlier this month, while playing games, my computer's display would suddenly turn off. I'll try to turn it on again, it would work for a couple of minutes and it would just turn off again (it usually happens everytime the PC is on for hours and while playing heroes of newerth). It's just the display that goes off while all of the lights on my chassis are still on. I installed a hardware monitoring software and noticed that the processor's temp is fine but the GPU's temperature is around 42-50C just after turning it on (temp would go higher if I played games).

I cleaned the dust on the Vcard's fan already to no avail. I was wondering if a new graphics card is the only solution? I don't think the airflow in the chassis is a problem since I'm using Aerocool RS-9 Red Devil (which is not the best, but I think a decent case at least).

If there's anything I can do (like, if the mini fan is removable and apply something on the inside like a thermal paste?) please let me know...it would be really appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cvrk (Mar 6, 2015)

Welcome! About 6 years ago i gave tom's hardware forum a try. It was  bad place. I found the members of this community much more down to earth and nicer. Even if you don't post things,you can always learn so much from this website.
To one "don't know not much about computers" to another same fellow. What exactly is your CPU ? You got a decent gpu it's 256bit right ?....Never mind ,this doesn't matter.
The monitor turns off,and then you manually turn it back on. It has nothing to do with your computer but with the power consumption in your house. It happens after many hours of game play.
This only points out tot he fact that you need a more active social real life . But when exactly? Maybe it happens when more people are in the house and other electronic devices are tuned on ? TV,washing machine other electronics etc.
I believe it might be a electricity problem from your local fuse box.

I am experiencing this for about 8 months. I got a new monitor. Every time somebody plugs in the washing machine my monitor turns off,and it goes back on again because it's set to be like that. When ever you plug in a electric thing the voltage is higher for less then a second. This is the reason why you are advised to first plug in the wire to the outlet and then connect the device.
People do exactly the other way around. Example if you have a laptop you have the electric cable connected and then you plug to the outlet. You supposed to do the other way around. Same goes with phones, tablets etc

I can point you in another direction. Take 3dmark and stress your GPU tot he max. If you don't get any of the problems mentioned above by you it might not bee the PC or monitor.

I played Dragon Age Inquisition and have a bad graphics card it goes up to 60 degrees celcius. Maybe it's not normal,just saying.


----------



## spacescarlet (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks Cvrk! 

I'll consider the power consumption thing you mentioned and will monitor if it's still the case if I'll use the computer without other devices/appliances being used (since I'm not really sure why the desktop is acting this way, will try all of the possible scenarios to come up with a solution).

However, I think I need a bit of rephrasing on my post above. When the computer supposedly "overheats", the display would go off, monitor would display "no video output" but the monitor itself is still powered, same as other desktop components (chassis fans still working, mouse and keyboard has lights on). It's as if the monitor has been disconnected from the video card while it's screwed there tightly. That's why I'm suspecting it's the graphics card shutting itself of because of overheating or whatever reason there is.

And for my social life...well, I'm pretty much an introvert in real life so ...I don't think I could handle being "active" as you have suggested 

Will also run the test as suggested, will post the results here... that is, if I could get the monitor to have a display. it's not displaying anything now (the monitor's power is on but no display ) Thanks again!


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 7, 2015)

If you have a spare 12cm fan, install it on the side panel as an intake blowing over the Graphics card, that should help.
But it does sound like your Graphics card is failing due to heat.


----------



## ChevyOwner (Mar 7, 2015)

It could also be a failing power supply in the monitor. I used to have a 22"LCD that had its power supply fail over many months, and the LCD would turn off, but leave the power LED on. Turning it off then back on would make it work for a while until it did it again.


----------



## Nabarun (Mar 7, 2015)

spacescarlet said:


> Hi there!
> 
> This is my first post on this forum. I'm not really knowledgeable with computer hardware and their complex workarounds aside from basic troubleshooting and a bit of basic knowledge on how parts work so please bear with me.
> 
> ...


I was having similar problems with my very old GTS 250 1GB for quite a while. Random blackouts, reboots etc while playing games. I monitored the card's temp and usage with GPU-Z and noticed that it was hitting the max 105C while only utilizing about 65% of the GPU while gaming. Even while playing videos the fan would make noise like a jet plane. And the only explanation was that it was dirty. So I opened it up and cleaned it and changed the TIM and my temps got amazingly low. Now I barely get 50C while using almost 100% of the GPU while gaming. As you can imagine, the FPS has also improved and my goodness is it nice to not hear the gpu-fan while watching movies etc. Here are some pics for your viewing pleasure


----------



## Cvrk (Mar 7, 2015)

spacescarlet said:


> Thanks Cvrk!
> 
> 
> And for my social life...well, I'm pretty much an introvert in real life so ...I don't think I could handle being "active" as you have suggested



We are very much in the same boat.



Nabarun said:


> So I opened it up and cleaned it and changed the TIM and my temps got amazingly low.




You could try this.
It could be the monitor.
Maybe try the computer with a different monitor. Then switch monitor with another computer. You may need some friends to help you out with this one. All of this trouble would be to save you money. Going out there buying a new card or monitor not being certain to begin with what exactly is causing the issues (a mistake).

Yes,it would have been a general power consumption (fuse box) problem,the monitor would shut down for 1 second and then back on. What you are describing it may be very well the graphics card. If this is the case i recommend _Arctic Silver Ceramique 2, 2.7g _It does wonders! It costs around 6$. It is a wonder thing. I used it on many computers. The temp cam go down 10 degrees ,and 10 is a huge difference not to mention a very big stability. Using this the temp will not go up and down like crazy. Apply only a little bit. less is more int he case of thermal conductive paste.



















You can use acetone to clean. Any girl or your mom should have this in the house. The pro's go with  Isopropyl Alcohol....but that's hard to come by in a regular house hold.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Mar 7, 2015)

Best 2 things to try all mentioned above:

Re-paste card.
Look at monitor for issues.  Bad bulging caps inside may be issue. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capacitor_plague


----------



## spacescarlet (Mar 7, 2015)

Thank you so much guys! I really appreciate that you took time to answer my questions.

Earlier, I get to swap graphics card with my cousin's desktop computer just to try what's really defective: if it's the monitor, the graphics card, psu, etc. as you have all suggested. I played games with other graphics card on my desktop and I didn't experience any shutting off of the display. So I guess it narrowed down to the graphics card overheating. I even made him use my 6570 on his unit and he did experience the same problem after playing for hours. 

So I'll try to go to the mall tomorrow or after work to buy the thermal paste Crvk suggested. Thank you also for the reference video  

(And if it's not too much, may I ask an extra question? Since I'm not really knowledgeable with hardware stuff, if ever my cousin would do the re-pasting and he'll make my Sapphire HD 6570 2GB DDR3 work with his unit, is it reasonable to let him have it in exchange of his Sapphire 5670 1GB GDDR5?? I do get that GDDR5 is better than DDR3 based on what I've read online...but my card is newer in terms of model and also 2GB. I'm just having a feeling it's not worthy of swapping??)

Again thank you guys for your help. I will post what happens after re-pasting it.


----------



## erocker (Mar 7, 2015)

Performance-wise the two cards are about the same.


----------



## spacescarlet (Mar 7, 2015)

erocker said:


> Performance-wise the two cards are about the same.



Thanks! Will take a note on that since I'm quite skeptical if I'll get the same performance with the 1GB graphics card. Thank you again


----------



## Nabarun (Mar 7, 2015)

spacescarlet said:


> Thanks! Will take a note on that since I'm quite skeptical if I'll get the same performance with the 1GB graphics card. Thank you again



Just carefully remove the screws to separate the heatsink from the GPU, and then use a clean cloth or absorbent gauge or tissue paper soaked in isopropyl alcohol or doctor's spirit to clean the old thermal paste from the gpu and heatsink and apply a DROP at the center of the GPU's heat-spreader of the new TIM (it really doesn't have to be an expensive one - Cooler Master has some for about 2 bucks  ) and refit the stuff up and you're done. It's really not hard. Just take pictures of it (like mine) before and after the cleaning and post here for reference. I am almost 100% sure it will solve your problem. Now, about the 1GB vs 2GB thing - all I can say is that if you're not using a 2K or 4K monitor, then you won't notice a difference. I have been using this 1GB card for years, and the amount (or speed) of the memory has never been an issue - the GPU HAS. Don't bother swapping. If you need a better card, get a new one. Technology-wise Nvidia's new GTX 960 is the latest and the most "future-proof" within the 1080p realm, and is extremely power-efficient unlike AMD's current offerings.


----------



## Cvrk (Mar 7, 2015)

spacescarlet said:


> he did experience the same problem after playing for hours.



I have the 5670 Sapphire. There is no difference between these 2 cards. In some games you will actually have more fps with your card then you would with his.That simple.
I don't know what kind of mall you have near you. The thermal paste i suggested can only be found in special IT shops (in my country).
If you must buy after all this a new card i suggest this one http://www.emag.ro/placa-video-sapp...bit-dvi-hdmi-pci-e-11232-00-20g/pd/D2W3CBBBM/ You have a PCi Express 2.0 slot on your motherboard .It will fit just fine. It's the lowest price(in any country)considering it's a 256 bit card. A co-worker of mine got this and for it's specs and the money he payed it has amazing performance! Just incredible!
I speak (write ) from real life experience not benchmarking numbers from a website: if you are not the time to water cool your pc and need to play games at 100fps on a ultra 4k HD TV on the most maximum of settings,then this card in real life is a very good choice for you. After seeing this in action,one would wonder why need anything more expensive / powerful. Maybe to get a few more fps and to "ultra run" bad ported games.  Nowadays there all badly ported games.


----------



## Nabarun (Mar 8, 2015)

@spacescarlet I'm dying to know what happened. Please respond (with pics)


----------

